# Move to Greece / Greek lessons this summer



## lisa839 (Mar 28, 2012)

Hi everybody!

I am 28 and I plan to move to Athens but I know the situation is really difficult but I still hope to find a job!
I've ever lived there few years ago and it was really nice...that's why I want to come back!

Before moving there I wanted to go to school this summer to learn Greek. I thought about Athens, Chania in Crete or Spetses. Do you have some advice to give me?
A good school in a nice place where we can make parties!...

If you are in one of these cities, I would be happy to go for a drink to share our experience. 

If you also have advice for getting a job?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## EriEli (Oct 26, 2011)

I've heard about a respected greek language school on the island of Ikaria - I haven't been there personally - but it is supposed to be one of the more "untouched" Greek isles. I'm sure you'll find the school with a simple online search. There are also lots of programs in Athens - but I would check to see that they are still open and have a guarantee on deposits etc before you sign up. These are tough times and a lot of businesses are closing overnight.

I commend you for wanting to learn Greek before starting the paper trail of moving - its a long and complicated process and the job outlook is grim. You'll need Greek to get by these days. My advice us to make sure you pay close attention to the visa requirements and all that if you're serious about staying on longer than the summer. 

Sorry to be a downer ;( the truth is that I officially moved to Greece this month (for love) - anything is possible with determination and passion!!

Good luck!


----------



## xenos (Dec 20, 2009)

Shes from Europe and doesnt need a visa


----------



## wka (Sep 18, 2009)

Lisa, check out the programs offered by the Aristotelian University of Thessaloniki and the University of Ioannina. Both have summer Greek language programs.

The Athens/Spetses programs that I assume you are referring to are the Athens Centre? 
There is also a program called College Year in Athens which holds language courses on the island of Paros. I believe these two are the 'less serious' ones, whereas the two university programs are more intensive.

The Chania program I'm not familiar with at all.


----------



## lisa839 (Mar 28, 2012)

EriEli said:


> I've heard about a respected greek language school on the island of Ikaria - I haven't been there personally - but it is supposed to be one of the more "untouched" Greek isles. I'm sure you'll find the school with a simple online search. There are also lots of programs in Athens - but I would check to see that they are still open and have a guarantee on deposits etc before you sign up. These are tough times and a lot of businesses are closing overnight.
> 
> I commend you for wanting to learn Greek before starting the paper trail of moving - its a long and complicated process and the job outlook is grim. You'll need Greek to get by these days. My advice us to make sure you pay close attention to the visa requirements and all that if you're serious about staying on longer than the summer.
> 
> ...


Thanks for all your coments!
I found the school at Ikaria. It seems to be quite nice. But the one of Chania seems to be nice too..

Was it easy for you to find a job? 

I wish you good luck for your new Greek life...enjoy it!


----------



## lisa839 (Mar 28, 2012)

wka said:


> Lisa, check out the programs offered by the Aristotelian University of Thessaloniki and the University of Ioannina. Both have summer Greek language programs.
> 
> The Athens/Spetses programs that I assume you are referring to are the Athens Centre?
> There is also a program called College Year in Athens which holds language courses on the island of Paros. I believe these two are the 'less serious' ones, whereas the two university programs are more intensive.
> ...


Yes, it's the Athens Center. It seems to be nice. 
I am going to check the universities you gave me. I don't know Crete. So, maybe it would be a good way to discover..

I am also looking for a job but nothing for the moment...

And you, how many time do you live in Greece?


----------



## wka (Sep 18, 2009)

lisa839 said:


> Yes, it's the Athens Center. It seems to be nice.
> I am going to check the universities you gave me. I don't know Crete. So, maybe it would be a good way to discover..
> 
> I am also looking for a job but nothing for the moment...
> ...


Hi Lisa, 
A friendly word of caution... some of these programs are not very 'serious' programs, they are more of an 'enjoy your summer in Greece and learn some Greek at the same time', rather than a 'take full advantage of being in Greece to cram massive amounts of Greek into your brain.' Both types of programs are great - they just don't have the same results.

If your primary goal is to learn the language, stick to the university programs. If your primary goal is to have an awesome summer in Greece, pick a Greek island program. 

I haven't studied at any of those programs in the language classes in particular (although I have in non-language classes), but I have close friends who have done all the programs mentioned except Ikaria and Chania, so I can get you very specific info if you like. 

ANY program that promises that you will "learn Greek in a summer" should not be taken seriously.

I've been here for 3 years straight, and about 5 years total .


----------



## Bubs5 (Mar 5, 2012)

wka said:


> Hi Lisa,
> A friendly word of caution... some of these programs are not very 'serious' programs, they are more of an 'enjoy your summer in Greece and learn some Greek at the same time', rather than a 'take full advantage of being in Greece to cram massive amounts of Greek into your brain.' Both types of programs are great - they just don't have the same results.
> 
> If your primary goal is to learn the language, stick to the university programs. If your primary goal is to have an awesome summer in Greece, pick a Greek island program.
> ...


Hi there,

I am interested in learning Greek too, enough to be able to hold a basic conversation and be able to read. I am in Heraklion and was wondering if there are any Greek language lessons offered in Heraklion?


----------



## asimenia (Feb 20, 2012)

My opinion (lived in Greece 24yrs) would be - enjoy your summer - get a job on an island - maybe bar job. and worry about Greek lessons in winter when more options are available. Athensnews.gr advertises Greek lessons in Athens. Seriously it will be easy for you to find a job in summer rather than in winter. Jobs are extremely scarce in Greece. If you have the correct papers to teach French in a frontistirio (evening school) then you MAY find a job. Also be aware of the extortionate rent in Athens for an apartment. Greece is not a place to move to at the moment, however a summer job on an island will be easy to find and they usually have accommodation - do not expect a high wage though.There's a good video on youtube which basically sums up Greek life at the moment
just search: 
A job interview during the Greek crisis - user KallergisKostas


----------



## kyriac (Feb 22, 2012)

*Greek lessons*

Hi there,
I moved to Kalamata early this year and I've been taking private lessons in a frontistirio for almost 3 months. I can read, write, converse, and plan to continue my lessons for as long as I feel necessary. ELC, The European Languages Center in Kalamata, Messinia -that's what I'd recommend, the hours are great, and it's up to you how much time you want to spend in class. If you're serious, this is the place to go. Just a few hours' drive from Athens, with nearby beaches as well. Good luck, and hope your plans push through!


----------

